# Clenbuterol good for priming?



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive ordered my test and have been dieting for a month, but still have stubborn fat on my lower abdomen, injecting insulin 6 times a day isnt helping me shift my fat although im not injecting as much as I used to. Would clen help me cut that fat before I start my first cycle?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Dman509 (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah i have the same problem with fat on the lower abs and lower back, so im taking clen with t3 and it works great. just be sure with the clen dont take more than 125 mcgs and do one week on and one week off for about six weeks. ive only been taking it for a week and already see results


----------



## XYZ (Jun 20, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Ive ordered my test and have been dieting for a month, but still have stubborn fat on my lower abdomen, injecting insulin 6 times a day isnt helping me shift my fat although im not injecting as much as I used to. Would clen help me cut that fat before I start my first cycle?


 

Why are you using insulin, are you a diabetic?


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea what is the insulin for? How long have you been using it?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 20, 2011)

CT said:


> Why are you using insulin, are you a diabetic?



Yeah type 1 diabetic since 2003


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Yeah type 1 diabetic since 2003


 

That's the problem.

You can do one of two things, stop using the insulin and get leaner, or keep doing what you're doing and increase the cardio and maybe add some T3.  Clen is outdated and there are better options, like ECA.

Good luck.


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2011)

CT said:


> That's the problem.
> 
> You can do one of two things, stop using the insulin and get leaner, or keep doing what you're doing and increase the cardio and maybe add some T3.  Clen is outdated and there are better options, like ECA.
> 
> Good luck.



Saying clen is outdated is a bit of a strech imo. Early am fasted cardio, nothing crazy, just some good ole steady state shit. Follow with essential amino acids or low carb\cal protein shake. Find out from the doc, or personal knowledge how fucked you'll be without the insulin. 

As far as supplementing weight loss while being diabetic\on insulin, I know nothing of... 

I can tell you an eca stack is great, but hard to get your hands on.
 Clen is almost as good, and should be cycled 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, ramping up doses based on tlerance starting at 40mcg daily. Ramp down doses to prevent crash at the end of week 2.

T3 will shed weight the fastest, but is well known for being fully catabolic, it will shed fat and muscle. If you saved a t3 run for your test run, you will be ok. Its been often debated whether or not t3 is ok off cycle.
The extra testosterone helps "protect" the muscle from being trashed by the t3.


Hope that helped a bit, just a quick basic breakdown

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Saying clen is outdated is a bit of a strech imo. Early am fasted cardio, nothing crazy, just some good ole steady state shit. Follow with essential amino acids or low carb\cal protein shake. Find out from the doc, or personal knowledge how fucked you'll be without the insulin.
> 
> As far as supplementing weight loss while being diabetic\on insulin, I know nothing of...
> 
> ...


 

What sides are related to ECA?  What sides are related to clen?  Enough said. 

ECA can be bought OTC in ANY drugstore in the US.  You also don't have to cycle it every two weeks nor do you have to cycle clen every two weeks, that's a myth.  If you know what you're doing adreanal fatigue isn't an issue.

T3 in HIGH doses lead to it being catabolic, not 50mcgs ED, big difference.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 23, 2011)

CT said:


> That's the problem.
> 
> You can do one of two things, stop using the insulin and get leaner, or keep doing what you're doing and increase the cardio and maybe add some T3.  Clen is outdated and there are better options, like ECA.
> 
> Good luck.



Well I cant stop all together . Ive readjusted my diet, taking in less carbs so I require less insulin, ive actually been taking in a lot less fast acting insuln over the past 2 weeks, and feel better for it, and spreading my slow acting insulin throughout the day instead of my 1 big shot at night and 1 in morning, and it seems my sugar control has been well balanced, should have done this before, il see how this goes for a few more weeks with the cardio, then il consider Clen, but id only use it for 2 weeks anyway. 

I think I read that Clen decreases insulin sensitivity, so would have to be cvareful with my carbs.


----------



## CG (Jun 23, 2011)

CT said:


> What sides are related to ECA?  What sides are related to clen?  Enough said.
> 
> ECA can be bought OTC in ANY drugstore in the US.  You also don't have to cycle it every two weeks nor do you have to cycle clen every two weeks, that's a myth.  If you know what you're doing adreanal fatigue isn't an issue.
> 
> T3 in HIGH doses lead to it being catabolic, not 50mcgs ED, big difference.



Yes, clen does have worse sides, much worse, I never denied that. I actually said ECA was better!

Personally getting ECA by me is like fucking pulling teeth. Noone carries it in store and all the pharmacists are scumbags about ordering it for you. Trust me, I've tried. No. You do not need to cycle an eca stack, who said you did?
In regards to cycling clen 2 on 2 off ((without benadryl\ketotifen supplementation)), when was the last time you tried? Did you check your temperature daily? I'm sorry, but when I see that I go from feeling hot all the time and all the other sides (cramps, being tired[strange, I'm one of the few who get more tired] etc) to the sides going away, not feeling hot and body temp returning to normal, id say its time to get off. (About 2.5 weeks was where my last cycle went down)
Just my personal recent experience. Adrenal fatigue is half a load of shit imho.

As far as t3, yes, I can agree with you on 50 being a "safer" dose. I would still say there is a chance for catabolism. No 1 compound will effect 2 people EXACTLY the same.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## XYZ (Jun 23, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Yes, clen does have worse sides, much worse, I never denied that. I actually said ECA was better!
> 
> Personally getting ECA by me is like fucking pulling teeth. Noone carries it in store and all the pharmacists are scumbags about ordering it for you. Trust me, I've tried. No. You do not need to cycle an eca stack, who said you did?
> In regards to cycling clen 2 on 2 off ((without benadryl\ketotifen supplementation)), when was the last time you tried? Did you check your temperature daily? I'm sorry, but when I see that I go from feeling hot all the time and all the other sides (cramps, being tired[strange, I'm one of the few who get more tired] etc) to the sides going away, not feeling hot and body temp returning to normal, id say its time to get off. (About 2.5 weeks was where my last cycle went down)
> ...


 

I used clen once and that was all I needed.  I didn't respond and the sides were horrific, and that was at a low dose and 3 weeks of no results with a tight diet.

Adreanl fatigue is not BS.  I was having to run insane doses of ECA just to get feeling like I was on it (A normal dose is 200mg C and 25mg E, I ended up using 400mg C and 75mg E three times a day).  Once I stopped everything I felt tired all of the time for several weeks.  The only thing it could have been was adreanal fatigue, because nothing else changed.

If you're running at least a TRT dose of test 50mcgs of T3 will not lead to catabolism.


----------



## CG (Jun 23, 2011)

CT said:


> I used clen once and that was all I needed.  I didn't respond and the sides were horrific, and that was at a low dose and 3 weeks of no results with a tight diet.
> 
> Adreanl fatigue is not BS.  I was having to run insane doses of ECA just to get feeling like I was on it (A normal dose is 200mg C and 25mg E, I ended up using 400mg C and 75mg E three times a day).  Once I stopped everything I felt tired all of the time for several weeks.  The only thing it could have been was adreanal fatigue, because nothing else changed.
> 
> If you're running at least a TRT dose of test 50mcgs of T3 will not lead to catabolism.



Damn brother, that's rough. Clen is not for everyone, that's for sure, I'm still on the love\hate border lol.

How long were you running eca for that to happen? Personally I never ran an eca stack over 30 days. Always followed wiith an equal amount of time off to "clear out" the receptors. Not to say adrenal fatigue is total bs, but many studies have shown causes pro and anti its reality\effects\causes. 

100% agreement on the trt t3 statement.

If you're going to be on gear, t3 is the way to go. If not, eca wins.


Personally I'm looking into a t3\clen (rotate bi weekly with eca\ecy) with something (ideally test undecanoate) to prevent catabolism. 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## XYZ (Jun 23, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Damn brother, that's rough. Clen is not for everyone, that's for sure, I'm still on the love\hate border lol.
> 
> How long were you running eca for that to happen? Personally I never ran an eca stack over 30 days. Always followed wiith an equal amount of time off to "clear out" the receptors. Not to say adrenal fatigue is total bs, but many studies have shown causes pro and anti its reality\effects\causes.
> 
> ...


 

I was on ECA for 15 months 1-4 times a day everyday.


----------

